

Say Hello to CAPTCHAs as Advertising - joao
http://adage.com/digital/article?article_id=145986

======
cmvkk
Unless doing it this way is actually more effective at reducing spam than a
normal captcha, then it seems like this is just an intrusive advertising
measure rather than anything useful. The potential for abuse just seems too
great.

------
devmonk
To prove you are a human please enter the text from the following image:

"Coke is better than Pepsi."

